# Group B Strep - How soon did you go into the hospital???



## Tamashii

I have been told to get myself into hospital as soon as I realise I am "established labour" so I can have the 2 hrs IV antibiotics since I am GBS positive. I am just wondering how soon did you go in if you're GBS +ve?

With my first I tried to stay at home as long as possible until the pain was unbearable then phoned in but I had left it too late and they ended up having to give me something to slow down labour (which ended up causing me lots of problems) so I could get 4 hrs of IV anitibiotics (which was the timescale a few years ago).

Anyway, I don't want to go in too early and have to hang about maternity assessment in labour but then I don't want to go in too late and end up with medical interventions again.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## firstLO

I have the same problem but have been told I have to have 2 lots of antibiotics 4 hours apart so I'm confused now! I don't want to go in too early and be sent home. When I saw the mw last week she said just give the hospital a call and explain the situation and they may let you go onto the antenatal ward until you get to 4cms. That way you can be all set for the antibiotics with the cannula ready to go. I would rather that than the baby have to be given them and then us both be kept for monitoring.


----------



## Tamashii

firstLO said:


> I have the same problem but have been told I have to have 2 lots of antibiotics 4 hours apart so I'm confused now! I don't want to go in too early and be sent home. When I saw the mw last week she said just give the hospital a call and explain the situation and they may let you go onto the antenatal ward until you get to 4cms. That way you can be all set for the antibiotics with the cannula ready to go. I would rather that than the baby have to be given them and then us both be kept for monitoring.

Conflicting information again. It seems each different area has different guidelines wrt Group B Strep. I was initially told they don't treat Group B Strep then when they tested me for it they had to treat me during labour since it's down there in writing in my notes.

I had so many false starts 1st time round that I left it too late last time but I don't want to do that this time so will do what you are doing and phone them in advance to see if they'll take me in and monitor me too. Good luck!!! Fingers crossed for safe deliveries :flower:


----------



## emzky90

just out of curiosity how did they find out you were positive? Is it a test you paid for or did the mw doi it ?


----------



## firstLO

Thanks. If you had the antibiotics last time can I just ask if your baby suffered any after effects from it like upset stomach or anything?


----------



## firstLO

emzky90 said:


> just out of curiosity how did they find out you were positive? Is it a test you paid for or did the mw doi it ?

In my case it was found when I had a swab taken at my Gp's at 6wks when I had some bleeding.


----------



## emzky90

Thanks- I had to ask the mw to test me as it was a worry of mine- I didn't have it but was just curious to know. She tested for it in urine :S


----------



## ChocolateKate

Hello, I've been reading another thread about this in the 3rd trimester section. Have you been tested again since 6 weeks? I was under the impression that a result for Group B Strep could come and go through pregnancy and that the optimum time for testing is 35-37 weeks? Looking forward to hearing your experience. X


----------



## madcatwoman

I was induced, but as soon as my waters went they hooked me up to the anti b's within half an hour.
make sure you ask them how long the intend to keep you in hospital afterwards- i was under the impression i could leave pretty soon being as i had the iv anti b's but they kept me in for 3 days without having told me that was the plan! and there was nothing at all wrong with me or bubs!

Ive also had plenty of bad stomachs since due to the natrual bacteria being killed off.


----------



## firstLO

ChocolateKate said:


> Hello, I've been reading another thread about this in the 3rd trimester section. Have you been tested again since 6 weeks? I was under the impression that a result for Group B Strep could come and go through pregnancy and that the optimum time for testing is 35-37 weeks? Looking forward to hearing your experience. X

I did a private test at 37 weeks as well and that also came back positive. Also to the person who had their urine tested I would also advise doing a private test which takes a vaginal and rectal swab. I am GBS+ but it wasn't found in my urine! The private tests are also more reliable than the NHS tests so get one done at 35-37 weeks if possible. Info on private tests is on the GBS support website.


----------



## Rockell8788

i wouldnt worry to much, if you miss the antibiotics they will monitor baby for 24-48 hours afte birth. my labour with ds was so quick i didnt make it out the front door and he was totally fine. just had to go to hospital for his checks and stay for monitoring


----------



## mommyof3boyz

I have some concern that I will need to discuss with my OB at my next visit.My labours tend to go very fast...each labour I go through has always been half of the one before it..for example my first child was 12 hrs..2nd was 6hrs and 3rd was 3...when should I head to the hospital seeing as my next labour I could possibly deliver in the car lol


----------

